# 48 hour hcg stayed exactly the same



## cmbick (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone had their second beta test be the exact same as the first? I went for my first beta and the nurse said congratulations - at 9dp5dt my first beta was 53. Beta 48 hours later was still at 53? I know this isn't a good sign. Kind of hoping it was a lab error but they said they ran it twice so not likely a lab error. This is our second FET - and will most likely be our second chemical pregnancy. :-( This process is so incredibly hard and two fails makes me wonder if there is an underlying cause? I am on PIO and my progesterone was checked at first beta and looked great per nurse. I am 27 and all of my embryos underwent PGD. Both times we transferred one PGD normal embryo. Thanks for any support. With my first chemical pregnancy I made it though to my third beta (all doubling nicely) when I stated to bleed and cramp. This time I haven't started bleeding yet and was surprised when second beta didn't change at all. I can't figure out what could be going wrong - progesterone was good, uterus lining was at 9 or 9.5 (can't remember exactly) on day of HCG injection. Oh goodness. I must say my heart goes out to every single woman who ever has to struggle with infertility. It surely is a grueling process that is crazy-making for sure - especially all the waiting! Anyway thanks for listening and for your support.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cmbick i am so sorry you are going through this.  But if your embryos have undergone PGD and your clinic confirmed that they are high grade then perhaps you can ask your clinic to have immune issues tests since it may be that your body is rejecting the embryos. My friend had 6 miscarriages all conceived naturally and she lost all of them at 6 weeks. They discovered that she had blood clotting issues. She was given meds and she just gave birth to a baby boy 2 months ago. The whole ivf process is very tough unfortunately.


----------



## cmbick (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Evan80! I am going to ask and see if they will order any immune tests. And yes - this whole process is incredibly hard. What an emotional roller coaster to say the least!! Knowing we can try again is comforting and daunting. I'm hoping to get some answers at least before we fork over more money. Thanks for you response! I'll definitely be asking for immune tests!


----------



## cmbick (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh and just an update - after my hcg didn't go up i took a HPT this weekend and the line is fainting slowly. I go in for my last beta to confirm my chemical pregnancy. :-(


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so sorry and i really hope you find your answers soon. But try to insist on the immune tests before going through another cycle.  I know how daunting it is to go through another cycle especially when you know that there are no guarantees of success. Just try to be positive. I had acupuncture prior to my fet and I felt a bit more relaxed. Perhaps you could give it a try. 

Best of luck xxx


----------

